# 73 Yr. Old Man Robbed Of 7 Cents



## MJS (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.inquisitr.com/137525/7-cent-robbery-anthony-stewart-skyler-ninham/



> A 16-year-old Syracuse boy has been sentenced to up to four years in state prison for beating and kicking a 73-year-old man in a robbery that netted the teen and his accomplice a whopping 7 cents.The NY Daily reports that on December 22nd, 2010, Skyler Ninham and Anthony Stewart, 15, carried out their crime in which they knocked the elderly victim to the ground, kicked him in the head, punched him in the face -breaking his glasses  and then robbed him of just 7 cents  the only money the man had on him at the time.
> While the victim testified the youths were both armed with real weapons  one appeared to be a revolver and the other a shotgun, he stated  during the assualt, Stewart later admitted in a confession that the weapons were BB guns.
> Ninham, who pleaded guilty in July, was sentenced to one to four years in state prison with youthful offender treatment removing the felony conviction from his record.
> Stewart, on the other hand, decided to fight the case and was found guilty of first-degree robbery by a jury
> ...



Stuff like this makes me sick!  These punks have no respect for anyone.  What the hell does 7 cents buy?  Nothing!  Maybe, when this little piece of **** punk lands in jail, someone will kick his ***.  Maybe then he'll know what its like.  

Yeah, I know, thats probably not the "PC" thing to say, but honestly, I really dont care.  Sorry, but its hard, very hard for me to have any respect or remorse for anyone who acts like this.  Why should I respect some dirt bag, when he has no respect for the people whom he inflicts serious injury upon?

[h=3][/h]


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 30, 2011)

This is the thing:
If youre going to Rob someone, approaching them and Demanding their Wallet with a Weapon will Work.
If you Attack them, no matter what, it ends poorly.

But this is just senseless.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> This is the thing:
> If youre going to Rob someone, approaching them and Demanding their Wallet with a Weapon will Work.
> If you Attack them, no matter what, it ends poorly.
> 
> But this is just senseless.



The law should be capable of mercy, and generally is. Too much probably. In this case, the crime was really pretty serious. Not for the amound taken, that has nothing to do with it, but for the intent and method of carrying it out. Obviously both had the opportunity to plead and as part of the plea, ask for Youthful Offender treatment. One took that option, the other (probably on the advice of counsel) decided to gamble and try and win all the marbles. He lost. 

It was his decision to commit a violent robbery, and having done so and been caught, to try to get off completely free. Why should anyone feel he is being treated unfarily? He is being treated as he should based on his decisions. Although we aren't privy to the police or court's investigation, I doubt this is the first time either have been in trouble. That isn't usually the way it is. People don't usually escalate to that level on their first decision to violate society rules.

So another question becomes, would it be fair to keep malefactors in society where they can continue to attack others, only trying to be smarter about being caught? To me, the level of their crime dictates otherwise. You apparently feel otherwise, and that is OK. We are all entitled to our opinions for our own reasons.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 31, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> The law should be capable of mercy, and generally is. Too much probably. In this case, the crime was really pretty serious. Not for the amound taken, that has nothing to do with it, but for the intent and method of carrying it out. Obviously both had the opportunity to plead and as part of the plea, ask for Youthful Offender treatment. One took that option, the other (probably on the advice of counsel) decided to gamble and try and win all the marbles. He lost.
> 
> It was his decision to commit a violent robbery, and having done so and been caught, to try to get off completely free. Why should anyone feel he is being treated unfarily? He is being treated as he should based on his decisions. Although we aren't privy to the police or court's investigation, I doubt this is the first time either have been in trouble. That isn't usually the way it is. People don't usually escalate to that level on their first decision to violate society rules.
> 
> So another question becomes, would it be fair to keep malefactors in society where they can continue to attack others, only trying to be smarter about being caught? To me, the level of their crime dictates otherwise. You apparently feel otherwise, and that is OK. We are all entitled to our opinions for our own reasons.


You are most correct, 7cents is trivial, but the manner in which it was taken *does* justify the decision made. that's called manning up. If your man enough to do the crime, then so be it.............


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2011)

This article is either a follow up or just a different reporting.
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/teen-gets-branded-felon-life-robbing-man-7-200811947.html
Yeah he screwed up and he screwed up big time by pleading NOT guilty. His partner in crime pleaded guilty so that ruined that kid's chances. 
People are bitching about how he's being branded a felon for a mere 7 cents. They need to let this kid beat on them and rob them of what paltry sum they have in their pockets and then cast criticism on the overly harsh sentencing. 

My dad is 85 and deaf and blind... I worry about it when he's sitting in the car while I run into the store to get something. I swear I'll probably end up in jail for assaulting a minor if I catch a punk like these trying some crap with him. Wonders how folks would view this kid if he did it to my dad? 

Product of poor parenting or lack of parenting is the result of this boy.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 31, 2011)

This reminds me of something that happened a few years ago here in Kansas City.  Two men get in an arguement and one of the men fatally stabs the other.  Not too unusual there, except the arguement was over a dime that was on the floor.  Yeah, 10 cents was the price for a life


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 31, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> This article is either a follow up or just a different reporting.
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/teen-gets-branded-felon-life-robbing-man-7-200811947.html
> Yeah he screwed up and he screwed up big time by pleading NOT guilty. His partner in crime pleaded guilty so that ruined that kid's chances.
> People are bitching about how he's being branded a felon for a mere 7 cents. They need to let this kid beat on them and rob them of what paltry sum they have in their pockets and then cast criticism on the overly harsh sentencing.
> ...



I realize it is sensationalist reporting, but the article you quote starts off "Teen gets branded a felon for life for robbing man of 7 cents."  How about if we point out he is being branded a felon for life because he is a felon.  Our headline could be "A teen is branded a felon for life for violently robbing a 73 year old man."  Would people feel so sympathetic?  I don't anyway.  Then the lawyer says, "For 7 cents, now you're making someone a felon for the rest of his life."  No, the boy has made himself a felon for life.  And as I said above, not for 7 cents, but for committing a violent robbery.  

MA-Caver, I understand your concern.  Not being able to see or hear puts your father at a big disadvantage.  Just the kind of mark a lot of punks look for.  Hopefully it will never happen.  If it does, hopefully your actions will be seen as defending your father.  Try to make it so.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> I realize it is sensationalist reporting, but the article you quote starts off "Teen gets branded a felon for life for robbing man of 7 cents."  How about if we point out he is being branded a felon for life because he is a felon.  Our headline could be "A teen is branded a felon for life for violently robbing a 73 year old man."  Would people feel so sympathetic?  I don't anyway.  Then the lawyer says, "For 7 cents, now you're making someone a felon for the rest of his life."  No, the boy has made himself a felon for life.  And as I said above, not for 7 cents, but for committing a violent robbery.


 Exactly, so for some weird, unfathomable reason they want to elicit sympathy for the boy(s) who purposefully assaulted a weaker, older person and try to make the crime a petty thing based on the amount that he stolen. If the old man had just cashed his social security check and was carrying around couple hundred dollars to pay off bills or what not would the crime be any worse? No, it's still a crime and a violent crime at that. The only thing I feel sympathy as far as the kids go is that they made a terrible choice which will follow them for the rest of their natural born lives in a stigma called a felony, thus precluding them from a potentially good job/career. I should know I was young and stupid to get busted on a (3rd degree) felony and while I haven't committed a crime since I cannot rise above it and thus am regulated down to low-end paying jobs. It sucks and I kick myself in the *** everytime I see a job that I KNOW I'm qualified for but KNOW I cannot get because of that stigmata hanging over my head. At least I can sleep at night knowing my crime (forgery), wasn't physically harmful to anyone except to me. These kids if they develop any sort of conscience will be sorry that they done what they did. 
Sadly, I have my doubts that they will, even after a stint in prison/jail. 



oftheherd1 said:


> MA-Caver, I understand your concern.  Not being able to see or hear puts your father at a big disadvantage.  Just the kind of mark a lot of punks look for.  Hopefully it will never happen.  If it does, hopefully your actions will be seen as defending your father.  Try to make it so.


 Yeah, I'll make sure that I turn the focus on my father towards me so that I can be just defending myself and not him, not to mention be on the phone to 911 and putting it (the phone open) down so I can fight. At least records will show that I WAS calling them and was left without an alternative to fighting off and defending myself and my father. I just hope that I get out there in time to prevent any serious harm to my Dad.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 31, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> This reminds me of something that happened a few years ago here in Kansas City. Two men get in an arguement and one of the men fatally stabs the other. Not too unusual there, except the arguement was over a dime that was on the floor. Yeah, 10 cents was the price for a life


It sounds like a whole different scenario here. Although equally as sad, the 7 cents was preserved to be more, where the dime on the floor was seen at face value. The 7 cents was an outright senseless and malicious act. The dime carries with it a matter of pride and principle on the part of the actors. Thanks for the input, I'm not trying to move the thread in a different direction, just thinking out loud.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 1, 2011)

The rest of you beat me to it. The point here isn`t the seven cents, it`s the fact that they beat and elderly man and robbed him. The elderly are fragile, they can be hurt so SO easily. When he was 94 my dad broke some ribs just coughing. My 78 yr old uncle broke his leg when he stepped off a curb he didn`t realize was there. He didn`t fall, he just had to suddenly catch his wieght when he stumbled. And with brittle elderly bones that`s all it took. Plus these guys had fake weapons they wanted everyone to believe were real. They`re lucky they weren`t killed themselves by someone who saw them.

The kid isn`t being branded over the seven cents or any other amount. He`s earned that noteriety by being a violent little jr preditor who preyed on someone older and weaker than himself. The world`s better off without him for a few years.


----------

